# Toolbox



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Has anyone attached a small toolbox to their CK or DK series tractor? I'd like to attach a small one somewhere accessible but also out of the way. Just something big enough for a few small tools like a hammer, screwdrivers and wrenches.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about one of those small tool boxes that you can get for a Ford 8N? I had one on the side of my '48, but then moved it under the dash. I also have one fastened to the back of the seat on my '50 8N. I picked up a canvas roll up tool bag at Princess Auto and put most of my tools in that, pop that in the tool box and then add a few of the bigger tools on top, as long as I can keep the lid closed. Works well for me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

How about a fender mount? Out of the way if possible, but easily accessible if needed.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

On my Kubota about top of seat level bolted 2" piece angle iron to each side of ROPS than bolted ammo box for tools and pins etc.,works well.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Par4x4 said:


> Has anyone attached a small toolbox to their CK or DK series tractor? I'd like to attach a small one somewhere accessible but also out of the way. Just something big enough for a few small tools like a hammer, screwdrivers and wrenches.


I painted an Ammo box and bolted it to the loader frame. Works good.
Dutchy


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Dutchy; did you drill and bolt through or use u bolts? I have been thinking of similar but not sure of integrity of drilling. Nice job on the tool box.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Better late then never.... I had a local welding shop make me a steel bracket, in a sort of Z shape, and I bolted it directly to a pair of existing bolts on the FEL frame. Dutchy


----------



## RMGreg (Jul 9, 2020)

Par4x4 said:


> Has anyone attached a small toolbox to their CK or DK series tractor? I'd like to attach a small one somewhere accessible but also out of the way. Just something big enough for a few small tools like a hammer, screwdrivers and wrenches.


I know this is old but cka115 was given to me as the part number for my 2020 ck4010 for a factory toolbox kit. It's listed as an option but can't find any info anywhere???


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi RMGreg; I have a ck 3510 and finally took a small ammo box and drilled holes in the side. I put plate on the inside to stiffen it but probably didn't need it. I was able to mount it behind the seat, Picture by text if you want. It carries all the tools I need for field fix but not chains.


----------



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

I bought one from rural king came with brackets and all mounted it above fuel tank an my kioti 3510. Works great and out of the way.


----------

